# Areas in Christchurch to live



## blaise1

Hi we are looking at rentals in Christchurch for the end of Jan. Our first thought is to let a holiday rental for a few weeks and then find a longer term rental once we are actually in Christchurch. What do most people do and given the current earthquake situation are there some specific areas to avoid? I don't want to start up a discussion re the earthquake (We're moving to Christchurch fully aware but clearly any advice is much apreciated). We are a family with 4 children (one staying in UK to complete GCSEs).


----------



## topcat83

blaise1 said:


> Hi we are looking at rentals in Christchurch for the end of Jan. Our first thought is to let a holiday rental for a few weeks and then find a longer term rental once we are actually in Christchurch. What do most people do and given the current earthquake situation are there some specific areas to avoid? I don't want to start up a discussion re the earthquake (We're moving to Christchurch fully aware but clearly any advice is much apreciated). We are a family with 4 children (one staying in UK to complete GCSEs).


Hi there - welcome to the Forum. 

There have been some previous posts on places to live in and around Christchurch just recently - have a look back. As you can imagine, the answers you get now are not the same as they were a year or 18 months ago! There are maps that show the worse affected areas too. 

What will you be doing in Christchurch?


----------



## G-Mo

Avoid areas in red.



















Personally, I'd avoid Christchurch in general.


----------



## blaise1

Thanks G-Mo for the map much apreciated and thanks Topcat83 for your reply - I will have a look back (I only looked as far as the last 3 pages yesterday so will look more). My daughter signed up to this forum but we thought we may as well share the user name (hope that is not breaking the rules). My husband will be working as a joiner, which I guess will probably be a common occupation of current migrants to Christchurch . Initially I won't work until we are settled. 
It is all moving very quickly and we have an awful lot to sort in a very short time so any advice is welcome. Thanks again


----------



## Song_Si

The Christchurch newspaper online The Press will be a good start to keep you up to date with what's happening in and around Chch. 

Article here about new subdivisions/building areas in and around the city

Best wishes for the move


----------

